# Does this look like a Positive pregnancy test or an evaporation line?



## Grohlrocks

[/attach]
 



Attached Files:







test 166.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm not sure what an evaporation line looks like so not sure if I am much help but I can definitely see a line on your tests :)

How many dpos are you?

FXed this is your BFP!


----------



## ummkarimyusuf

:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Theres definately line there. Were they read within the time limit? If so i would say BFP.

Congrats hun.

Wendy
x


----------



## dachsundmom

If there is color and it came up in the time frame, I would say congrats!


----------



## Bubba3

Err not sure sorry not much help but as the girls say I too can see a line just not sure if colour or timing etc .....keep testing and posting pics , wishing so hard it's a pos


----------



## Grohlrocks

I read the test within 10 minutes and it says not to read after 10 minutes - I'm not sure how long it takes for an evap line to come up so......
Thanks for everyone's quick replies :D


----------



## Grohlrocks

Wendyk07 said:


> Theres definately line there. Were they read within the time limit? If so i would say BFP.
> 
> Congrats hun.
> 
> Wendy
> x

I read the test within 10 minutes and it says not to read after 10 minutes. Not sure how long it would take for an evaporation line to appear. Thanks for your reply. :winkwink:


----------



## Grohlrocks

dachsundmom said:


> If there is color and it came up in the time frame, I would say congrats!

There is a faint pink colour on the line :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

If you read it in time I would say it is your BFP :happydance: Congratulations :happydance: And wishing you a happy, healthy and successful pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Evap lines are after the recommended time frame, and are grey or purple in colour.

This is definitely pink and within the recommended time frame, so I say it's a faint BFP!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Oh it looks like a bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Xxxxx


----------



## Sophie1234

I had that exact same result on the tesco test and im not 13 weeks pregnant! That looks like you :bfp:! I hope it is and congrats!


----------



## Sophie1234

I mean im NOW 13 weeks pregnant lol baby brain!


----------



## Jax41

Grohlrocks - I reckon you should test again in the morning and see what happens. Good luck and don't forget to post us a pic!!!!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## lisap2008

Thats a BFP hun! congrats!.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Looks like a :bfp: to me! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Indigo77

CONGRATS!! :baby:


----------



## LLbean

did you test again???? so exciting!


----------



## Bubba3

Desperate to know ????


----------



## silktree

I can see a line too. Fx'd for your :bfp: xx


----------



## Grohlrocks

Sophie1234 said:


> I mean im NOW 13 weeks pregnant lol baby brain!

Lol - I wondered if that was what you meant - haha baby brain :D Congralations and thanks for your input xx


----------



## Grohlrocks

I tested again this morning and it is definitely positive I watched the line come up way within the testing time. My hands will be full as I have a 6 month old already :baby: . I did want two though and I am getting on a bit :blush: so may as well get it all over in one go hehe.

Thanks for all your support guys and here's hoping the second one is as good as my first or no more sleep for me or my husband :coffee:

I love being a mum xxx


----------



## Grohlrocks

LLbean said:


> did you test again???? so exciting!

LOL I didn't realise there were more pages of answers - still figuring out this site haha. Sorry for driving you all mad and not answering but I thought the messages stoped on the first page :dohh:

Everyone is so helpful and friendly can't believe I never found this site during my first pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Grohlrocks said:


> I tested again this morning and it is definitely positive I watched the line come up way within the testing time. My hands will be full as I have a 6 month old already :baby: . I did want two though and I am getting on a bit :blush: so may as well get it all over in one go hehe.
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys and here's hoping the second one is as good as my first or no more sleep for me or my husband :coffee:
> 
> I love being a mum xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

Fab news Grohlrocks, congratulations!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Grohlrocks

This time I did the test first thing in the morning and watched the lines appear :thumbup:

The line is faint probably because it is still a coupla days before my period is due. Like everyone else who uses this site I never can wait :dohh:

I'll buy a digital test next week that tells you how far gone but am not buying it util after my period is due because I know I will use it even when it will not work lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0267.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 27









IMAG0266.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Grohlrocks

Grohlrocks said:


> View attachment 225026
> 
> 
> This time I did the test first thing in the morning and watched the lines appear :thumbup:
> 
> The line is faint probably because it is still a coupla days before my period is due. Like everyone else who uses this site I never can wait :dohh:
> 
> I'll buy a digital test next week that tells you how far gone but am not buying it util after my period is due because I know I will use it even when it will not work lol.

The test is much clearer in the flesh :D


----------



## Grohlrocks

Jax41 said:


> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Fab news Grohlrocks, congratulations!!!! :kiss:

Good luck to you - sending baby dust your way :flower:


----------



## Natsby

Congratulations!! My first BFPs were faint too, I had to buy about five tests before I believed it was true. Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## purplelou

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Grohlrocks said:


> I tested again this morning and it is definitely positive I watched the line come up way within the testing time. My hands will be full as I have a 6 month old already :baby: . I did want two though and I am getting on a bit :blush: so may as well get it all over in one go hehe.
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys and here's hoping the second one is as good as my first or no more sleep for me or my husband :coffee:
> 
> I love being a mum xxx

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## dachsundmom

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee:


----------



## LLbean

Grohlrocks CONGRATS!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

Brilliant news ! Well done :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tigerlily1975

:happydance: :dance: Congratulations!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## booboo19

Grohlrocks said:


> I tested again this morning and it is definitely positive I watched the line come up way within the testing time. My hands will be full as I have a 6 month old already :baby: . I did want two though and I am getting on a bit :blush: so may as well get it all over in one go hehe.
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys and here's hoping the second one is as good as my first or no more sleep for me or my husband :coffee:
> 
> I love being a mum xxx

Congratulations :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
:yellow::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Come on ladies we can do it too !!!:flower::flower::flower::flower:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Congrats:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## herbie

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## tammijo

is this pos or neg
 



Attached Files:







20140512_141713.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LLbean

how long did you wait before taking that picture?


----------



## Fehmoo

Good day to all my sweet sis. Ttc since 7 and half year, done 1st iui before 9 days today i m 10 dpo at this time. Today in the morning first time in my life i got BFP verrrry faint pink line, it was visible like first day moon we can see it but hardly. It has pink color. I felt implantation spot at 6dpo and severe cramping. After 3 days crams i got dizzy at 7dpo and 8 dpo. Today feeling better, 2nd lightttttt pink line was not vissible when i tested, i was upset after some hours i again checked the stick i was shocked 2nd pink line, its not evap line, because my line has color even my hubby said he can see light pink hardly a line... Very confused happy want to cry but dont know what to do. My mouth taste is very strange now a days&#128522;&#128512;&#128546;&#128563;


----------



## Vonn

7 and a half years is an awful long time to TTC, and now it's paid off!!! Congratulations on your very first :bfp:!! :loopy::loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I wish you a h & h and sticky bean. Thanks for sharing!
:dust:


----------

